# Carbon Fiber Vinyl



## Hein510 (15/4/14)

This carbon fiber vinyl has really come handy to put on some devices to cover scratches or to protect from scratches and also for a little extra grip. 

The KTS was all scratched up and is looking beautifull with the carbon look.


With the Nemesis I had the problem of turning the airflow ring at the top, the lock ring at the bottom also sometimes gets stuck and your fingers keep slipping. Both sorted with a little carbon vinyl.


The Twisp battery ..... well that was just to hide the fact that it was a Twisp!!


And the whole lot



And heated the Trident drip tip up with my blow torch and dropped it in some coffee then ran the sides through the bench grinders wire brush, came out nice. Was the same colour as the Trident.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## crack2483 (15/4/14)

Very smart, good job.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (15/4/14)

Looking good man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (15/4/14)

Looks stunning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

that looks awesome! well done 

where did you get the vinyl from?


----------



## Hein510 (15/4/14)

I helped a friend convert his rusty bonnet to the Carbon look, gave me what was left. Think he got it from Midas for like a R100 for a 1.5m x 1.5m. And its good quality vinyl, not that china town white sticker with the carbon print on, the carbon print on here is I think lazered into the vinyl, almost rough feel. Nice grip!!


----------



## Metal Liz (15/4/14)

they look awesome dude!! Well done @Hein510


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

Hein510 said:


> I helped a friend convert his rusty bonnet to the Carbon look, gave me what was left. Think he got it from Midas for like a R100 for a 1.5m x 1.5m. And its good quality vinyl, not that china town white sticker with the carbon print on, the carbon print on here is I think lazered into the vinyl, almost rough feel. Nice grip!!


thanks

im also always having a problem with my locking ring and air flow control

i should try this


----------



## annemarievdh (15/4/14)

Very stylish, and practical

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hein510 (15/4/14)

Still gotta bunch of this here! Think in a weeks time my TV might be carbon look and I'm allready eyeing the remote so if anybody wants some just shout, Im in the Bellville area CPT!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (15/4/14)

hahaha @Hein510 that's some funny stuff there, i can actually imagine you standing around and looking for the next thing you can stick it on hahaha


----------



## Hein510 (15/4/14)

Allready did my crapberry torches back cover!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (15/4/14)

so yours is not a crackberry yet? mine almost ended up like that when i got a phonecall from MTN to say it's time for an upgrade  then it went to a boy who's mom was requesting a phone, for her boy that was going to visit his dad for the holidays and his were broken, on the table view freecycle page on facebook, so i passed it along to her

Reactions: Like 2


----------

